# highway 150



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

It is Friday the 19th, looking at the forcast this will be my last weekend to drive up to the Trial lake area. Any body got a current road report?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stevo1 said:


> It is Friday the 19th, looking at the forcast this will be my last weekend to drive up to the Trial lake area. Any body got a current road report?


There is some litter between the WY/UT stateline and milepost 50.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I heard 6-12" of snow. I would stay home.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> I heard 6-12" of snow. I would stay home.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

brookieguy1 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > I heard 6-12" of snow. I would stay home.


+1


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> stevo1 said:
> 
> 
> > It is Friday the 19th, looking at the forcast this will be my last weekend to drive up to the Trial lake area. Any body got a current road report?
> ...


There is NO litter between the WY/UT stateline and milepost 28. It was snowing on top, Bald Mtn Pass, 6:15 p.m. tonight


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

5:00 pm tonight:

37° Rain/sleet mix. A little snow on the ground around Bald Mtn Pass and on the Ruth Lake trail.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

was at trial lake snotel yesterday- 24th, no snow on highway. temp at 10:00, 24 degrees. this morning it had 5 inches.
monte cristo on the other hand... has 31 inches of snow... uffda!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> was at trial lake snotel yesterday- 24th, no snow on highway. temp at 10:00, 24 degrees. this morning it had 5 inches.
> monte cristo on the other hand... has 31 inches of snow... uffda!


Did you fly or drive? If you drove, did you come up the North Slope?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

drove. came up the kamas side. there were a few vehicles coming from the north slope side but could not tell if they had gone up to come down or whether they truly came all the way across. we went as far as bald mountain pass with no snow on the highway. i bet it aint that way now...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> drove. came up the kamas side. there were a few vehicles coming from the north slope side but could not tell if they had gone up to come down or whether they truly came all the way across. we went as far as bald mountain pass with no snow on the highway. i bet it aint that way now...


We got quite a bit of snow in Evanston, even quite a bit out in the sagebrush desert east of here.


----------

